# Chain snapper



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

I'm looking at the Ridgid 69982. Love the size and portability, and the rachet mechanism. Don't love the price.
In service I do fairly little work with cast, and we have one at the shop when I need it, but that can be a PITA when all I need is one quick cut to do a job. Plus, I'd like to have my own for side jobs when needed. Still hard to justify the cost, but when I need it, I need it, and a couple of jobs could pay for itself. Any other suggestions for cheaper alternatives? I won't get one of the big traditional style snappers.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Diamond grit sawzall blade…

I got a ridgid 226 years ago from HD rental department. Back then they rented tools out a certain amount of times then they would sell them off.
i was lucky enough to have it for its last rental, when I was returning it, They said if Id like to buy it, they would not charge me for my rental. 
I think I payed about $300 for it. The first few times I used it I told the client I had to rent a special tool I didnt have and charged them $50 rental fee.
Some times it sucks putting $$$ out front for tools,Good tools will last a long time, will save time and make you $$$.

you have to spend money to make money.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

goeswiththeflow said:


> I'm looking at the Ridgid 69982. Love the size and portability, and the rachet mechanism. Don't love the price.
> ...............Any other suggestions for cheaper alternatives? I won't get one of the big traditional style snappers.




If you're replacing with plastic than you only need a couple nice cast iron cuts. Just use a bandsaw or angle grinder for the nice cuts, smash the rest with a hand sledge.

I work with cast iron a good bit. Unless you're installing new cast iron I don't think you should bother with a snapper. For what it's worth, I have dang near every tool imaginable and have yet to buy a snapper.

If you really insist on using a snapper often, than I would suggest the mega-press snapper. Takes a couple practice cuts to learn how not to crush the pipe, but boy is it fast! It has two settings, they are labeled, doesn't always correspond well with the pipe size if you're cutting XXH. You'll easily figure out which setting to use. Ain't cheap though, maybe you can get the boss to swing it.


----------



## Crawlspace (Nov 12, 2021)

Diablo sawzall blades. I hardly use my snappers anymore


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

Thanks. I'm going to look into that press tool snapper.
I see plenty of guys who swear by the Diablo blades, but they haven't been great for me on anything over 2".


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

I use the Lenox Lazer carbide grit blades in a corded 13A recip saw. It shreds through cast, even the heavy wall stuff. Makes a pretty clean cut too.

I've had mixed results with the Diablo blades. Grinders are great too, but I worry about kickback at an awkward angle under a house.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

It also depends on what you need it for..
When cutting Stacks/Horizontal Cast:
I prefer to use A snap cutter, but you can’t always get the chain around the pipe and sometimes the cast iron is to soft or weak to cut without crushing the pipe - then I’ll us a carbide blade(The brand doesn’t really matter.).
I’m not a fan of using a grinder, it throws a lot of sparks and then sludge making a huge mess.
Underground:
Snap cutters for clay


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Logtec said:


> ..............sometimes the cast iron is to soft or weak to cut without crushing the pipe ...........



You can clean up some spatter, you can't un-break a pipe. 

Snappers can crush pipe or cut poorly. Sawzalls yank the pipe back and forth. This is why I use a grinder for my couple of important cuts.

If speed is what you're after, you don't always need to cut all the way around/through the pipe. Cut most of the way through, and then tap a small chisel or beater into the gap, it will crack the rest of the way around. I usually only do this on less structurally compromised pipes in tight spots.


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

In my state all DWV piping on commercial work has to be cast iron or copper, no plastic, that’s only allowed on residential work. I have the press snapper along with the ridgid ratchet cutter and a reed scissor style cutter. The press snapper is definitely the fastest, and they all only work well on NEW pipe. They tend to crush pipe that’s not in excellent condition. So if you’re doing mostly service work I’d say to stick with the recip saw and angle grinder especially if you only have one shot at making a clean cut.


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

We use a couple of types of snapper. We use a wheeler-Rex pair that looks like scissors. Those are used in construction, but we have been using abrasive saws too.
We use another type of wheeler Rex. It’s with a detachable ratchet that goes missing… but those are the only way to go for clay tie-ins, or anything in a trench, stack or other tight space.

I hate trying to cut ci with a sawzall. It’s always slow and always sucks. Every now and then I’ve got a pice that I know won’t snap; been buried for 60 years and it’s gonna be soft; I will use the Milwaukee Torch blade (a fresh one).

We run a lot of ci. A lot. And mostly it’s the scissor cutters as above.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

jakewilcox said:


> ...........We run a lot of ci. A lot. And mostly it’s the scissor cutters as above.


Ever try the press snappers?


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

Yes, we have a few. We are not fans (my team). It’s would be fine for limited access stuff. But with the scissors are faster for us when we are moving fast. Especially with 4” and smaller. Also, I really think that the wheeler chains last longer. 

Also with respect to chains, understand that my guys are positively abusive with some of this stuff.


----------



## gilbertjeffrey (Mar 6, 2011)

check out wheeler Rex, I got this guy about ten years ago off eBay and I got as scissors style wheeler of an old timer getting out along with his caulking irons. I’ve had to replace the lead screw, but Ferguson was able to get the part. Love this guy for older cast, I tighten by hand and rock it back and forth. Between this guy and the scissor each has its place as does the carbide saw blade. Commercial upfit, the scissor comes out to get dusted off, this guy cuts cast and VC.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

goeswiththeflow said:


> I'm looking at the Ridgid 69982. Love the size and portability, and the rachet mechanism. Don't love the price.
> In service I do fairly little work with cast, and we have one at the shop when I need it, but that can be a PITA when all I need is one quick cut to do a job. Plus, I'd like to have my own for side jobs when needed. Still hard to justify the cost, but when I need it, I need it, and a couple of jobs could pay for itself. Any other suggestions for cheaper alternatives? I won't get one of the big traditional style snappers.


Grinder and wheel


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Late to the party….

I like using the grinder, but it can make a big mess. I only used the snapper when gutting. Never used it on the cut that I’m hubbing onto. You take a chance of crushing the cast.

A few years ago I found someone on eBay that was selling lots of Milwaukee Torch blades for cheap. Something like 6 for $40. I bought six for my truck, three are still new. My master bought 12 blades.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> ............I like using the grinder, but it can make a big mess..........


Get some painter's tape and a trash bag.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> Get some painter's tape and a trash bag.


Melt city!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Melt city!


Use a drop cloth instead? I've never had a big issue with sparks from drain pipe, usually it's wet, black, rusty splatter.

I can recall being in such a tight spot with some old dry wood I sprayed it down with water to prevent fire. But it was such a tight spot nothing other than a grinder would have worked. I had to cut a chunk out of the side of the pipe so I could get a small grinding wheel in and cut from the inside out.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> Use a drop cloth instead? I've never had a big issue with sparks from drain pipe, usually it's wet, black, rusty splatter.
> 
> I can recall being in such a tight spot with some old dry wood I sprayed it down with water to prevent fire. But it was such a tight spot nothing other than a grinder would have worked. I had to cut a chunk out of the side of the pipe so I could get a small grinding wheel in and cut from the inside out.


Been there, done that. I have yet to install a dedicated washer and dryer for work rags/ tarps in my house. Have them, but I have to find the time to turn a bedroom into a full bath and my full bath into a laundry room. Then get my electrician here…. So I keep my tarps as clean as I can…. Not that I cut much cast anymore….


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Been there, done that. I have yet to install a dedicated washer and dryer for work rags/ tarps in my house. Have them, but I have to find the time to turn a bedroom into a full bath and my full bath into a laundry room. Then get my electrician here…. So I keep my tarps as clean as I can…. Not that I cut much cast anymore….


I wash my rags/drop cloths in the same washer we use for our clothes. Been doing it for years with no issues. Turn on the extra rinse cycle. I use detergent AND a couple ounces of bleach.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> Use a drop cloth instead? I've never had a big issue with sparks from drain pipe, usually it's wet, black, rusty splatter.
> 
> I can recall being in such a tight spot with some old dry wood I sprayed it down with water to prevent fire. But it was such a tight spot nothing other than a grinder would have worked. I had to cut a chunk out of the side of the pipe so I could get a small grinding wheel in and cut from the inside out.


Yep


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

With a little skill and good cutting wheels, a Wheeler snap cutter is the fastest method I know of for cutting *new* cast iron. With practice, you can even cut fittings in a pinch (and finish them up with a mini grinder).


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

Plumbus said:


> With a little skill and good cutting wheels, a Wheeler snap cutter is the fastest method I know of for cutting *new* cast iron. With practice, you can even cut fittings in a pinch (and finish them up with a mini grinder).


Seems like we trim 1/6th bends for toilet vents off of a rolled combo to get the vent to the wall and make grade. We use exactly that process-wheeler Rex scissors cutter and a grinder. 

And despite what most say, those cutters are faster compared to press cutters.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

jakewilcox said:


> Seems like we trim 1/6th bends for toilet vents off of a rolled combo to get the vent to the wall and make grade. We use exactly that process-wheeler Rex scissors cutter and a grinder.
> 
> And despite what most say, those cutters are faster compared to press cutters.


I like a chop saw if running much cast iron


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

sparky said:


> I like a chop saw if running much cast iron


So do I, but the dust from the wheel is annoying (and unhealthy), not to mention the noise.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Plumbus said:


> So do I, but the dust from the wheel is annoying (and unhealthy), not to mention the noise.


Very true


----------



## Lickitlikeafritter (12 mo ago)

Chain snapper is pretty sweet with decent pipe and a big chase but most of my experience for CI and with clay underground has been with a diamond wheel on a grinder. Common practice for us on 3” inch and up to cut a hole in the pipe big enough to fit the the grinder (or quickie saw) and finish the first cut. Does everyone call this technique “doghousing” or is that a local/regional name?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Lickitlikeafritter said:


> Chain snapper is pretty sweet with decent pipe and a big chase but most of my experience for CI and with clay underground has been with a diamond wheel on a grinder. Common practice for us on 3” inch and up to cut a hole in the pipe big enough to fit the the grinder (or quickie saw) and finish the first cut. Does everyone call this technique “doghousing” or is that a local/regional name?



I just call it _"Cut-a-hole-big-enough-to-fit-the-grinder-and-cut-from-inside-the-pipe"_.

"Doghousing" sounds like something I'd do at a previous job.


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

skoronesa said:


> I just call it _"Cut-a-hole-big-enough-to-fit-the-grinder-and-cut-from-inside-the-pipe"_.
> 
> "Doghousing" sounds like something I'd do at a previous job.


Like that strip club you used to work at called Stud in San Francisco?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

jakewilcox said:


> Like that strip club you used to work at called Stud in San Francisco?



Yeah, that's where I learned to work with pipe. 

One of our "plus size" strippers broke a pole and I was tasked with replacing it. Spent a good 3 hours polishing a stick of 1-1/2" black pipe and used some floor flanges. I look back fondly on my youth. I got out of that scene by 19. Those were the days.


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

@skoronesa 
I had to. And you rolled with it. Hilarious!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

jakewilcox said:


> @skoronesa
> I had to. And you rolled with it. Hilarious!


As far as I'm concerned, having a well developed sense of humour, to the point that you can "play" with others at the drop of a hat, is as important and basic as knowing how to put air in your car tires.

Life sucks and then we die, might as well laugh until we die.


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> Yeah, that's where I learned to work with pipe.
> 
> One of our "plus size" strippers broke a pole and I was tasked with replacing it. Spent a good 3 hours polishing a stick of 1-1/2" black pipe and used some floor flanges. I look back fondly on my youth. I got out of that scene by 19. Those were the days.





jakewilcox said:


> @skoronesa
> I had to. And you rolled with it. Hilarious!


Pornstar, pipefitter... BAHdump-'tss!


----------



## cmh (Jul 29, 2016)

goeswiththeflow said:


> I'm looking at the Ridgid 69982. Love the size and portability, and the rachet mechanism. Don't love the price.
> In service I do fairly little work with cast, and we have one at the shop when I need it, but that can be a PITA when all I need is one quick cut to do a job. Plus, I'd like to have my own for side jobs when needed. Still hard to justify the cost, but when I need it, I need it, and a couple of jobs could pay for itself. Any other suggestions for cheaper alternatives? I won't get one of the big traditional style snappers.


I got the Ridid 69982 a few months ago. Yes, the price hurts but I don't regret it. I've used it several times now on old cast iron. I haven't had a bad cut yet. My first cut I just cranked on it with the ratchet until the cast broke like the instructions tell you to do. This left a rough break, still usable but not ideal. I believe a cleaner cut can be made. I usually tighten the tool by hand, use the handle to rotate the chain around the pipe, 1/8 turn back and forth is all you need, then tighten a little more and rotate again. This creates a groove around the pipe, then you can snap a much cleaner cut. If this "breaks" the pipe to the point of not being usable then it was ready to replace anyway.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

cmh said:


> I got the Ridid 69982 a few months ago. Yes, the price hurts but I don't regret it. I've used it several times now on old cast iron. I haven't had a bad cut yet. My first cut I just cranked on it with the ratchet until the cast broke like the instructions tell you to do. This left a rough break, still usable but not ideal. I believe a cleaner cut can be made. I usually tighten the tool by hand, use the handle to rotate the chain around the pipe, 1/8 turn back and forth is all you need, then tighten a little more and rotate again. This creates a groove around the pipe, then you can snap a much cleaner cut. If this "breaks" the pipe to the point of not being usable then it was ready to replace anyway.


Rotate the chain all the way around the pipe as many times as possible and the better it will cut,I have cut cast iron just by rotating the chain and tightening by hand only


----------

